# How long did it take you to shoot a 300 vegas round



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I started shooting vegas leagues last year. and before that i had shot a bow for 12 years it took me a month and a half to shoot a 300 but i shoot them all the time now. in out leagues we shoot to 450 not 300 just because it is more practice. i never have shot a 450 only a 443 i usually screw up towards the end or at the begining if i dont get there early enough to warm up.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

*ok*

well iv been shooting for almost a year now and the best iv shot was a 297 but iv been shooting scope for just about a month and i shoot a four power what power scope do you shoot indoors and do you use a hoop our a pin in your lens


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

It took me approx. 4 years to shoot a 300 vegas, i was 15 years old when i did my first one. 
i started when i was 11 yrs old and slowly inproved.
I like to think i have never stopped improving, and i hope that trend continues on for at least a couple more years. 
good luck to those who haven't reached the 300 mark yet, you will get there, and when you do thats when the real challenge starts.

Allan


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i shoot a 4X lens but i might try a 6X lens though the first few weeks and i use the dots not the rings the rings confuse me and then i miss. the dots on the other hand i can cover the yellow and shoot x's all day long.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Ohh ok i shoot a small fiber in mine right now but mabe ill have to try a dot in there our a biggerfiber


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*300 vegas*

i shot my first one at the start of last years indoor season, it took me 4 years to do it but it was worth it b/c i still have the papers from my first few 300's

the best feeling is when youre finnally done and you can stop shaking!!!!

i still shake after about 6-7 ends clean and it usually costs me, it gets easier every time you do it, just keep practising and youll do it when you least excpect it

good luck:banana:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

oohhh thats what i did yesterday i was shooting so clean every round was 2 our 3 X's then on my 8th round i was shaken for some reson then i droped to points then one more after that but i was pretty happy with shooting a 297 but ill get it soon hopfully


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*so close*

nice shootin!!! you just have to tell yourself to bear down for a couple of shots.

we should be seeing a good picture in the near future, dont forget to share


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

talking about baring down i was shooting in the back year to day just messing around keeping score shot a 299 21Xs i didnt even know it till i counted the rounds i was suprized it felt good i think im gunna get it soon hopfully


----------

